# Looking for subs UPPER ILLINOIS



## Discipio (Jul 16, 2007)

We are currently hiring for the 2013-2014 snow season!!!

Snow Plow Sub Contractors (with truck & plow)
Shovelers
Operators-Drivers

We serve the greater West Chicagoland; West Chicago, Geneva, Carol Stream, St Charles areas

Please forward resume or your information including years experience and your expertise and what town you permanently reside in. This will help place you near route near where you live.

630-562-335 3


----------



## tyreese27 (Aug 15, 2013)

got a 2011 silverado 1500 with meyer drive pro 7'5 been doing snow removal for five years now Im out of bartlett


----------

